# Landscape and wildlife photography



## Rosie (May 29, 2007)

Hi All
Based In Carlow,Ireland.
Have just set up the new webite with John(the photographer) .It started off selling to friends and family and then to craft fairs etc, so the next step was the website! Would be great to get some feedback off fellow photographers, and if u enjoy let him know in the guestbook! www.johngriffinphotography.ie


----------

